# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Cùng Phát triển Diễn Đàn

## ketnoj

Tôi đề nghị admin ra 1 quy định chung:
-Mỗi thành viên trong diễn đàn ít nhất 2 tháng phải có 1 đóng góp cho diễn đàn: Có thể 1 câu hỏi hay 1 trả lời thiết thực nhằm đóng góp cho diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển ( lý do vì sao phải 2 tháng.Tôi xin trả lời:có thể công tác xa hoặc có thể do bệnh tật )

-Thu phí thương mại và kiểm soát chặt chẽ đầu ra vào (nhằm tránh tình trạng anh e tương tàn lẫn nhau và gây mất uy tín cho diễn đàn)

Trước mắt mình chỉ nghĩ ra bao nhiêu thế không biết AE Nào còn ý kiến gì xin đóng góp

----------

ABCNC, thucongmynghe79

----------


## lekimhung

Chắc không được bác ơi, bởi vì như vậy thì em bị trãm cách nay 8 tháng rùi.

----------


## ga_cnc

> Tôi đề nghị admin ra 1 quy định chung:
> -Mỗi thành viên trong diễn đàn ít nhất 2 tháng phải có 1 đóng góp cho diễn đàn: Có thể 1 câu hỏi hay 1 trả lời thiết thực nhằm đóng góp cho diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển ( lý do vì sao phải 2 tháng.Tôi xin trả lời:có thể công tác xa hoặc có thể do bệnh tật )
> 
> -Thu phí thương mại và kiểm soát chặt chẽ đầu ra vào (nhằm tránh tình trạng anh e tương tàn lẫn nhau và gây mất uy tín cho diễn đàn)
> 
> Trước mắt mình chỉ nghĩ ra bao nhiêu thế không biết AE Nào còn ý kiến gì xin đóng góp


làm theo bác có mà phá hoại diễn đàn thì có

----------


## ketnoj

> Chắc không được bác ơi, bởi vì như vậy thì em bị trãm cách nay 8 tháng rùi.


E chưa từng tham gia diễn đàn nào,nghe a bạn nói tham gia cho vui.Nói Chung 1 số thành phần chủ chốt rất nhiệt tình.1 số thì sao AE diễn đàn biết rồi.1 diễn đàn mạnh không nhất thiết phải thu phí nhưng điều tôi muốn nói ở đây là tinh thần và ý thức phát triển diễn đàn.

----------


## Nam CNC

khà khà , để em xem lại 2 tháng nay có làm việc có ích gì không hen , chắc hết bài để chỉ rồi , chỉ toàn bán hàng và spam thôi... thôi thì bác chủ nói cũng có lí , mai lôi mấy món khác post lên kể như có cố gắng đá diễn đàn lên tầm cao mới.

     nói giỡn chút thôi.... anh em trên đây không dám tương tàn đâu , không hỗ trợ thì thôi chứ tương tàn làm gì , với lại còn có an ninh diễn đàn mà , ông nào mà lào cào là quánh hội đồng à.


---- em cũng có đọc 1 số bài viết bác viết ra và bị anh em nói khích , nhưng vẫn chưa có gì ảnh hưởng lắm. Anh em trên đây khoái cái tôn chí của bác Nhat Son đưa ra để làm chuẩn , nói có sách mách có chứng , nói bằng nhiều hình ảnh và video thì dễ dàng thuyết phục người khác , mà thậm chí mấy anh khoai tây có đọc thì cũng hiểu hình ảnh nói gì . Anh em trên đây khoái văn hoá va chạm lắm , có thể tranh cải thoải mái nhưng không được quánh lộn hay giận hờn thì ok , dần rồi bác sẽ biết và hiểu .... như cái ông Hưng trên này nè , ổng chập cheng lắm , nhưng được 1 cái là khoái chịu khó tìm tòi nhiều cái mới dại dột hehehehe.

----------

jimmyli

----------


## ketnoj

> khà khà , để em xem lại 2 tháng nay có làm việc có ích gì không hen , chắc hết bài để chỉ rồi , chỉ toàn bán hàng và spam thôi... thôi thì bác chủ nói cũng có lí , mai lôi mấy món khác post lên kể như có cố gắng đá diễn đàn lên tầm cao mới.
> 
>      nói giỡn chút thôi.... anh em trên đây không dám tương tàn đâu , không hỗ trợ thì thôi chứ tương tàn làm gì , với lại còn có an ninh diễn đàn mà , ông nào mà lào cào là quánh hội đồng à.
> 
> 
> ---- em cũng có đọc 1 số bài viết bác viết ra và bị anh em nói khích , nhưng vẫn chưa có gì ảnh hưởng lắm. Anh em trên đây khoái cái tôn chí của bác Nhat Son đưa ra để làm chuẩn , nói có sách mách có chứng , nói bằng nhiều hình ảnh và video thì dễ dàng thuyết phục người khác , mà thậm chí mấy anh khoai tây có đọc thì cũng hiểu hình ảnh nói gì . Anh em trên đây khoái văn hoá va chạm lắm , có thể tranh cải thoải mái nhưng không được quánh lộn hay giận hờn thì ok , dần rồi bác sẽ biết và hiểu .... như cái ông Hưng trên này nè , ổng chập cheng lắm , nhưng được 1 cái là khoái chịu khó tìm tòi nhiều cái mới dại dột hehehehe.


Bác Linh Nhatson quá ok cũng như bác nam sờ pín gì đó?cái từ sờ pín mình không hiểu lắm,hj...Bác có thể giả thích cho e biết vì sao lại có từ đó không nhĩ?đã là 1 diễn đàn chung không nên có sợ phân biệt,không biết e có nói sai không nữa?

----------


## writewin

ái chà chà Nam cao hàng xóm năm cam có thêm biệt danh nam sờ pín ah, P với B có nhiều men nhầm lắm đó anh, cân thận cẩn thận ^^

----------


## ABCNC

Bác ấy chắc có pín dài và bự ấy mà. 
Nhân tiện theo hướng cùng phát triển diễn đàn của ketnoj, Admin nên xem lại comment của Mattroidem bên "Trùm xuất hiện". Ko nên để công sức xây dựng của các ae mấy năm qua cho diễn đàn bị ảnh hưởng.

----------


## ketnoj

> Bác ấy chắc có pín dài và bự ấy mà. 
> Nhân tiện theo hướng cùng phát triển diễn đàn của ketnoj, Admin nên xem lại comment của Mattroidem bên "Trùm xuất hiện". Ko nên để công sức xây dựng của các ae mấy năm qua cho diễn đàn bị ảnh hưởng.


E tán thành Ý Kiến Của Bác ABCNC.

----------


## ketnoj

> ái chà chà Nam cao hàng xóm năm cam có thêm biệt danh nam sờ pín ah, P với B có nhiều men nhầm lắm đó anh, cân thận cẩn thận ^^


Writewin có phải bác thắng Đà Nẵng không?anh bạn mình có dịp ghé thăm hồi 30_4 vừa rồi.Không biết Bác còn nhớ không nữa?

----------


## marl

> Tôi đề nghị admin ra 1 quy định chung:
> -Mỗi thành viên trong diễn đàn ít nhất 2 tháng phải có 1 đóng góp cho diễn đàn: Có thể 1 câu hỏi hay 1 trả lời thiết thực nhằm đóng góp cho diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển ( lý do vì sao phải 2 tháng.Tôi xin trả lời:có thể công tác xa hoặc có thể do bệnh tật )
> 
> -Thu phí thương mại và kiểm soát chặt chẽ đầu ra vào (nhằm tránh tình trạng anh e tương tàn lẫn nhau và gây mất uy tín cho diễn đàn)
> 
> Trước mắt mình chỉ nghĩ ra bao nhiêu thế không biết AE Nào còn ý kiến gì xin đóng góp


Bác đã tuyên chiến với dân buôn thúng bán mẹt. Chúc mừng bác.

Em thì "Toạ sơn quan hổ đấu"

----------


## CKD

Lạm bàn!
- Nếu quy định quá khắc khe thì diễn đàn cũng chẵng có bao nhiêu thành viên. Ngay cả mình.. trên này thì cũng thuộc TOP nhưng ở rất nhiều diễn đàn khác mình cũng rất kiệm lời. Kiệm lời vì chưa có gì có thể chia sẻ, tham gia chủ yếu để tìm hiểu là chính.
- Nếu bắt buộc phải có bài viết thì.. chẵng khác nào quy định thành viên phải spam và làm loãng diễn đàn?
- Việc tham gia và phát triển diễn đàn một phần là định hướng và điều hành của BQT, phần khác và quan trọng là ý thức của mỗi thành viên khi tham gia. Tham gia diễn đàn là tự nguyện.. nên quy định quá nghiêm ngặt.. e không còn thành viên nào.
- Diễn đàn có nút Like facebook. Đấy cũng là công cụ để chia sẻ, quảng bá diễn đàn.. trong bối cảnh mạng xã hội facebook ngày càng phát triển như hiện nay. Nhưng thấy có vẻ cũng ít người dùng tới.
- Nếu mỗi thành viên khi tham gia đều mong muốn diễn đàn phát triển.. thì việc tất yếu nên làm là khi tiếp nhận được kiến thức, kinh nghiệm, chia sẻ từ diễn đàn mà ứng dụng được vào công việc của mình.. thì nên chia sẻ lại kinh nghiệm của mình cho diễn đàn cũng như cho thành viên khác. Có vậy thì diễn đàn mới ngày càng phong phú & phát triển bền vững được. Nhưng việc này được bao thành viên thực hiện được?
- Việc trên chỉ mới mang tính chất "ăn quả nhớ kẻ trồng cây". Riêng mình và vài bạn trên diễn đàn là nhiều lần cho/tặng linh kiện vật tư để các bạn có cái mà nghiên cứu, tìm hiểu. Yêu cầu duy nhất là chia sẻ lại quá trình thực hiện cũng như trao đổi nhiều hơn để các bạn khác có cái mà tham khảo thực tế. Vậy mà có mấy bạn làm được? Nói đến điều này.. xin lỗi bạn Nhất Sơn vì nhận chip lâu rồi mà kẹt việc vẫn chưa thực hiện được.

Những điều mình nói phía trên đơn thuần là ý thức của mỗi cá nhân. Nếu mình là người cho/tặng có điều kiện, mình còn không có năng lực đòi hỏi và áp đặt người khác làm gì. Thì nói chi diễn đàn với danh nghĩ sân chơi chung thì phải làm sao? Bạn nào có thể giúp mình giải pháp?

Riêng phương diện định hướng và quản lý, mình nghĩ BQT đã cố gắng tạo một sân chơi thân thiện, bình đẳng & miễn phí... Trật tự diễn đàn và tốc độ phát triển của diễn đàn 1 năm qua thấy cũng khá tốt.

- Riêng bên _Trùm xuất hiện_ mình nghĩ.. cứ nên để vậy. Vì theo mình.. có vài lý do:
** Kinh tế chính trị.. không phải là vấn đề của cá nhân ai. Bản thân mỗi chúng ta nên ít nhiều quan tâm và tìm hiểu xem chúng ta đang đứng ở đâu, vị trí nào trên thế giới.
** Chúng ta cũng chẵng bàn xâu, cũng hạn chế đá xoáy gì gì đó.. nên mình nghĩ, vấn đề không quá nghiêm trọng đến mức phải kiên dè quá mức.
** Thông qua đó chúng ta ít nhiều cũng đánh giá được vị trí, suy nghĩ, cách nhìn của mỗi thành viên tham gia bình luận.
** Chủ đề nằm trong "Chuyện bên lề" nên cũng không ảnh hưởng lớn đến mức như các bác lo ngại.

----------

ppgas, TLP

----------


## CKD

> Bác đã tuyên chiến với dân buôn thúng bán mẹt. Chúc mừng bác.
> 
> Em thì "Toạ sơn quan hổ đấu"


Ô hay! Người duy nhất không post bài ai cũng mừng.... nay lại online rồi  :Wink: 

Theo bác ketnoj thì những bài viết kiểu này có nên khuyến khích.. nếu tất cả thành viên vì bị áp lực viết bài.. mà viết kiểu này không thì diễn đàn sẽ đi về đâu?

----------


## katerman

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ketnoj

> Ô hay! Người duy nhất không post bài ai cũng mừng.... nay lại online rồi 
> 
> Theo bác ketnoj thì những bài viết kiểu này có nên khuyến khích.. nếu tất cả thành viên vì bị áp lực viết bài.. mà viết kiểu này không thì diễn đàn sẽ đi về đâu?


Bác CKD hiểu nhằm Ý E rồi "1 câu hỏi hay 1 trả lời thiết thực ".Với lại 2 tháng không ngắn đâu Bác.

----------


## thuhanoi

Tùy vào mục tiêu của từng diễn đàn mà có quy định phù hợp, như ở đây lĩnh vực kỹ thuật nên rất khó tìm những bài viết có chiều sâu mà trình bày cho được số đông người hiểu, thứ đến nưa dân kỹ thuật rất lười viết, văn vẻ khô khan như sắt thép. Một số bác vào để đọc và âm thầm lượm lặt cái cho riêng mình cũng có, nói chung muôn hình muôn vẻ. Chỉ mong rằng các bác viết được nhiều bài giá trị để diễn đàn ngày càng có nhiều thành viên vào đọc là tốt rồi.

----------

ppgas

----------


## huanpt

Mỗi người 1 cách nhìn:

- Có thể có người cho rằng: diễn đàn phải đông mới là thành công; Đông quá, bát nháo, quản lý nội dung khó khăn, sinh lắm chuyện.
- Người khác cho rằng: diễn đàn phải cô đọng, phải chất lượng. Bọn linh tinh không chấp --> cái này rốt cuộc cũng chỉ dành cho mấy ông giáo sư viện sĩ  :Smile: 
- Mấy thằng cu khác thì cho rằng: diễn đàn phải được "nâng lên tầm cao mới", biến diễn đàn thành chỗ khó hiểu, cực kỳ khó hiểu...
-...

Mình thì cho rằng chỗ nào thảo luận mà thấy vui là được. Có nhiều cách vui:

- Vui vì mình đọc được cái có ích, cái mình còn dốt. Trường hợp này phổ biến;
- Vui vì mình đăng được 1 bài viết đầy tâm huyết, hy vọng rằng (hy vọng thôi nhá!!) giúp được ai đó, hoặc nhận được sự đồng cảm của ai đó. Trường hợp này phổ biến luôn;
- Vui vì mình sắp được đấu bàn phím với ai đó về 1 chuyên môn nào đó, hay tất tần tật các chuyện; . Trường hợp này ít phổ biến, nhưng có àh.
...

Nói chung, theo định nghĩa, con người hanh phúc được giải phóng 1 cái khả năng gì đó trong con người mình. (Câu này mình không nói, 1 người rất nổi tiếng nói, ai thì quên tía nó nó rồi!)

Mình tham gia các forum với tiêu chí đó.

Còn chuyện tham gia diễn đàn phải thế này phải thế kia, té ra lại hạn chế cái bản năng đó sao? Cái gì trái quy luật tự nhiên, khó tồn tại!

----------

ppgas

----------


## nhatson

> Tôi đề nghị admin ra 1 quy định chung:
> -Mỗi thành viên trong diễn đàn ít nhất 2 tháng phải có 1 đóng góp cho diễn đàn: Có thể 1 câu hỏi hay 1 trả lời thiết thực nhằm đóng góp cho diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển ( lý do vì sao phải 2 tháng.Tôi xin trả lời:có thể công tác xa hoặc có thể do bệnh tật )
> 
> -Thu phí thương mại và kiểm soát chặt chẽ đầu ra vào (nhằm tránh tình trạng anh e tương tàn lẫn nhau và gây mất uy tín cho diễn đàn)
> 
> Trước mắt mình chỉ nghĩ ra bao nhiêu thế không biết AE Nào còn ý kiến gì xin đóng góp


sao lại là ra luật lệ mà ko phải là 1 biện pháp nào đó để kích thích viết bài nhỉ
b.r

----------

TLP

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Bác đã tuyên chiến với dân buôn thúng bán mẹt. Chúc mừng bác.
> 
> Em thì "Toạ sơn quan hổ đấu"


 Thiết nghĩ, Việt Nam ta vốn dĩ xuất thân từ nông nghiệp, ông cha ta cũng đa số là dân buôn thúng bán mẹt , rồi mới cho ra đời mấy thằng kỹ sư rởm như  "chúng ta". Hà cớ gì bác nói cứ y như là tự mình chửi lại tổ tiên mình vậy?

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## marl

> Thiết nghĩ, Việt Nam ta vốn dĩ xuất thân từ nông nghiệp, ông cha ta cũng đa số là dân buôn thúng bán mẹt , rồi mới cho ra đời mấy thằng kỹ sư rởm như  "chúng ta". Hà cớ gì bác nói cứ y như là tự mình chửi lại tổ tiên mình vậy?


Đất nước nào là không xuất phát từ nông nghiệp hả bác.

----------


## nhatson

> Thiết nghĩ, Việt Nam ta vốn dĩ xuất thân từ nông nghiệp, ông cha ta cũng đa số là dân buôn thúng bán mẹt , rồi mới cho ra đời mấy thằng kỹ sư rởm như  "chúng ta". Hà cớ gì bác nói cứ y như là tự mình chửi lại tổ tiên mình vậy?


để dành hơi nghịch máy thôi cụ ngocanhhld

b.r

----------

ngocanhld2802, thuhanoi

----------


## vietnamcnc

Biện pháp là đây:

Ai post đủ 1 triệu bài và có 1 triệu tks thì sẽ được diễn đàn tặng 1 máy cnc.

----------

anhcos, nhatson, ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

thanks cụ vinamit, người ta phải có gì đề làm động lực chứ ah
1. danh vọng
2. vật chât
3. xxx
mời các cụ tiếp

b.r

----------


## CBNN

> Tôi đề nghị admin ra 1 quy định chung:
> -Mỗi thành viên trong diễn đàn ít nhất 2 tháng phải có 1 đóng góp cho diễn đàn: Có thể 1 câu hỏi hay 1 trả lời thiết thực nhằm đóng góp cho diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển ( lý do vì sao phải 2 tháng.Tôi xin trả lời:có thể công tác xa hoặc có thể do bệnh tật )
> 
> -Thu phí thương mại và kiểm soát chặt chẽ đầu ra vào (nhằm tránh tình trạng anh e tương tàn lẫn nhau và gây mất uy tín cho diễn đàn)
> 
> Trước mắt mình chỉ nghĩ ra bao nhiêu thế không biết AE Nào còn ý kiến gì xin đóng góp


có ý thức phát triển là tốt rồi bác ah.
Diễn đàn mình chắc không làm vậy đâu . vì còn một số "thành phần" chả có đóng góp gì ráo mà suốt ngày kiếm chuối để chém gọi là "chuyên gia chém chuối" mà dđ lại muốn giữ cho vui chứ không muốn loại bỏ .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Diyodira

> sao lại là ra luật lệ mà ko phải là 1 biện pháp nào đó để kích thích viết bài nhỉ
> b.r


Ha ha... sao lại dùng từ "kích thích"? Vậy lậy là vô tình tiết lộ bí kiếp để toppost rồi, mai mốt mình mở shop trên này bán shisha.

----------


## ga_cnc

> Ha ha... sao lại dùng từ "kích thích"? Vậy lậy là vô tình tiết lộ bí kiếp để toppost rồi, mai mốt mình mở shop trên này bán shisha.


cái món này nghe nói mà không biết nó có phê hơn thuốc lào không bác?

----------

